# What kind of rock is this?



## TrickyT (Jun 17, 2013)

This image was put up by user Blairo1 a few years ago. I have tried to contact him but no luck.

It's the third post down here: viewtopic.php?nomobile=1&f=4&t=177546&start=15

The black background, small shellie set up. I love those rocks. Just what I am after. Any idea what they are?


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

I always loved the look of that set up! No clue what it is so not much help. You might PM Pomi on here he might know. Just do a search for one of his post and go from there..


----------



## 4RSo (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm curious if it's one of the japanese scaping stones like ohko stone or seiryu stone.
Looks close to pictures online of ohko but i'm not sure 
and they're not cheap.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Pm the guy who posted the picture and ask him


----------



## 4RSo (Aug 13, 2011)

TrickyT said:


> I have tried to contact him but no luck.


----------



## anthraxx4200 (Aug 16, 2012)

it looks like some kind of limestone at first glance, but all that erosion thats taken place on it makes me lean towards a sandstone of some sort. if it is indeed a sandstone try looking up some landscape stores across the lower portion of the country (new mexico, arizona, utah, nevada, etc.) if that search proves fruitless, take a look at some of the more exotic stones available on the japanese market. im sure you will find it there, albeit at a much higher cost. just dont be afraid to call some of these places and see what hits the fan. i was in a similar situation a few years back with finding lace rock. long story short after 5-6 calls down the chain i got forwarded to a guy about an hour away that brings the stuff in by the ton. got to pick over some of the best rock *** ever seen before fish stores even get their hands on it. GL to ya! plz post on here if you manage to find it.


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

*I think it might be dragon stone *


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

Ohko Stone (Dragon Stone) in the U.S. goes for around $5 per pound,and in the U.K. goes for £2.50 per kg


----------

